# Les Paul deal!



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Given our circumstances, this is an outstanding deal!!!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Better luck buying this, then selling the LP and keeping the TP than just finding the TP alone.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Verne said:


> Better luck buying this, then selling the LP and keeping the TP than just finding the TP alone.



I figured out a way to get some yesterday, and it will be delivered right to my door so I don't have to deal with the idiots panic buying.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It is a pretty good offer considering those are industrial rolls too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> I figured out a way to get some yesterday, and it will be delivered right to my door so I don't have to deal with the idiots panic buying.


You had a friend rob a restaurant didn’t you?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> It is a pretty good offer considering those are industrial rolls too.



But it is thin as hell so you have to double or triple up.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I found TP and wipes at the local drug store. Purell is about as rare as dragons right now though


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Pass on that cardboard paper . We all have standards.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wait til they find out the customers have been ripping off all those jumbo rolls from the washrooms. And the staff have cleaned out the stockroom.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

On the way home from work yeaterday I saw a guy with his back seat full of TP packages. Crazy.


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> On the way home from work yeaterday I saw a guy with his back seat full of TP packages. Crazy.


I saw someone on transit with 6 reusable bags full, and a short time after at Shoppers one guy picking out unopened boxes to purchase.


----------

